# Need a sound byte.



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just a quick question and plea for help. I need a sound byte for my thestral prop and am totally lost...can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounddogs.com


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.freesound.org/browse/
They have just about anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What type of sound byte are you looking for, DA?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look for horses winnying(sp?) and the clomping of hooves. You might look at the DVDs for the Harry Potter movie "Order of the Phoenix" and see what they used.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I found this, but it overlaps Luna's voice just a bit.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

PM me an email addy, I have a good several minute one that should cover you.
I have a lot of SFX clips & sound effects / background music for just about any haunt theme or prop sound bit effect needed.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG I can't believe I didn't see that I had a reply! 
Roxy- I was looking for a soundbyte for my Thestral.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe Dark Lord will be able to help you with this


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope so too, i just sent off a PM to him


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Reply sent, I'm sure I can help whatever SFX you ( or anyone here ) needs !


----------

